# FC AFC Wood River's Franchise



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Trying to get the contact information for Shaq's owner. Im wondering if there are any straws left of him. Also like to hear input on his puppies. Drive, trainability, general attitude towards work and learning also how smart are the Shaq puppies? Im breeding a soft bitch out of Holland so i would like to have something that doesnt buckle under pressure. Thanks


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Justin Allen owns a Shaq son who is the only FC GRHRCH in the history of the breed. FC GRHRCH Franchise's Performance Enhancing Drug(Juice). Great dog


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bill Fruehling's contact info can be found on Entry Express under the Wood River FT info....He has/had a policy of only breeding Shaq to a TITLED female, don't know if he is still firm on that policy or if he has additional straws available

Shaq's offspring can mark with the best of them, they are generally very good dogs depending on the bitch, his line is from FC AFC Candlewood's Hawkeye Shadow and have owned a female AFC She's So Fine (Sophie) and she could mark with the best of them, she was also a sensitive dog, but a beautiful disposition especially in the house, a real lady.


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

My Holland bitch is a MH


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Might be one of thee best looking FT retrievers ever. He is as good looking as it gets. IMHO


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

He has produced so many great dogs. The problem I've seen is that none of them are the kind of producer he is. Thats why i want to breed to him.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

If shaq is not available try for mr. Wendell and ****, I think littermates.


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

**** and Shaq were half siblings. Different bitch


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

If you cant go to Shaq directly you might want to consider his sons FC AFC JJ of Red Rock or FC AFC Wood River's Mr Big (George)..I have seen both up close at FT's and they are very fine animals


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

My bad cut, my pedigree recall is getting foggy.....but **** still is a nice abe/shadow option..


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

BonMallari said:


> If you cant go to Shaq directly you might want to consider his sons FC AFC JJ of Red Rock or FC AFC Wood River's Mr Big (George)..I have seen both up close at FT's and they are very fine animals


I wish i could breed to George but it shows him to have a degenerative joint disease.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I would double check with Bill himself on that. George and JJ are the real deal. I am not that familiar with George's get. JJ produces good marking dogs. The ones I have seen need to be trained and are smart. So no heavy hands to push them. I have seen both run many times.

Jeff


----------



## Aaron Adame (Aug 21, 2017)

I am not sure on the possibility to breed to either Shaq or George which are both amazing dogs and great options. With that said JJ would be a great option as well for a Shaq son. My JJ pup is flat out going to be one of the best dogs I have in my life granted she has great bitch lines as well she definitely will not be my last out of him if I can help it. As stated above definitely a dog that needs to be trained and smart, also in her case she handles pressure really well definitely not a soft dog. She is an extremely hard working dog that has a positive attitude and puts forth a great amount of effort no matter the task.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 5 year old MH Shaq pup (my avatar). Nicest, sweetest, friendliest disposition in the house, around other dogs, kids, but in the field, he’s all business and ready to work. Team player, smart, alert, requires minimal pressure, fast. And did I mention he’s quite handsome! I would imagine if there are any straws remaining, they would be very limited.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Cuttem' said:


> I wish i could breed to George but it shows him to have a degenerative joint disease.


That hasn't stopped anyone from breeding to Slider.

Mark Henry is usually the contact for breeding to Bill's dogs.


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

Idaholabs

PM sent


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

A friend tried to get a straw for his 9 year old FC bitch but was denied. I doubt you will be successful; I would probably look for other options.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I got shut down on a 40+pt, 2 x National AM Qualifier, 5.5 y/o AFC female. I just don't think he has very much at all. But you can get all the Tuck 'N Roll stuff you want


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> A friend tried to get a straw for his 9 year old FC bitch but was denied. I doubt you will be successful; I would probably look for other options.


Very well could have been to his bitches age.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

saltgrass said:


> Very well could have been to his bitches age.


I would bet there's just not that much left and the owner is keeping it for his own uses. That's usually the case with limited stock. Been turned down by several of them, who weren't ready for a new pup; at different times, but then when the owner is ready for a new dog amazingly they get released, might be on paper lesser a female (then what some have offered already); but something the owner really wants.

Still if someone has limited stock, it might be worthwhile to look into a few reproduction laboratories as they are doing studies on ways to separate out a stored frozen straw, into multiple straws and seem to be having pretty good success. Might be worth the investment.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

labsforme said:


> I would double check with Bill himself on that. George and JJ are the real deal. I am not that familiar with George's get. JJ produces good marking dogs. The ones I have seen need to be trained and are smart. So no heavy hands to push them. I have seen both run many times.
> 
> Jeff


It is listed on OFA as Grade 1 DJD Elbows. Kudos to them for listing it- at least theyre not hiding it unlike a lot of people who just dont say anything


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

If I had a soft bitch and wanted to go to Shaq but couldn't, then I would breed to FC Chupa. He could put spark into a dead battery! This year at the National AM, Bill Frueling made a point to come watch Chupa run the 1st and 2nd series. Chupa hammered the marks and lined the blind!!! As Chupa and I made our way through the gallery Bill grabbed me a said "That was unbelievable, I thought I was watching Shaq". Highlight of our trip!

https://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=50642


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

FC GRHRCH Juice is an amazing dog. Had he not been in hunt test training early in life and the retired after FC, theres no telling what he might have accomplished. I have a MH/HRCH Ali bitch that I cant wait to breed to him. He is strong where she is weak and she has qualities that Id like to replicate. AND, both are exceptional eye candy!


----------



## SIlabradors (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a one (1) year old male out of  FC GRHRCH Franchise's Performance Enhancing Drug(Juice) and a MH Qaa female out of Big Black Dude. He is well ahead of other dogs his age that I have seen run at the trainer's kennel....very strong drive, lots of desire to please, loves to work and he is not a bull in the china shop in the house ...Trainer said he moves like Juice....so far we are very please.

If any of you guys know of a Shaq breeding, please let me know.....I would love to have a pup out of Shaq with a strong female line...


​


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I spoke will Bill and he is only interested in breeding Shaq to FC AFC bitches due to a limited amount of straws.


----------



## SIlabradors (Dec 19, 2018)

Furioballs,

I got you PM but says I could not reply because I don't have enough posts. If you have pedigree information on your dog or a way I could look it up that would be great. I would really like a pup directly out of Shaq if I can find one.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

SIlabradors said:


> I would really like a pup directly out of Shaq if I can find one.


If you truly want a puppy directly from Shaq then you go directly to the source. "Hi Mr. Bill, I'm so & so, i would really like a puppy from your dog Shaq. Can you please direct me to your latest breedings that are taking place soon? I would very much appreciate it. Thank you so much." Pretty simple stuff. 

When I buy a puppy I look at the top pointed bitches in the RFTN. I then reach out to said owners asking if they have plans to breed any time soon. If so, could you put me on your list. I also inform them of the intentions of the puppy.


----------



## SIlabradors (Dec 19, 2018)

Reginald said:


> If you truly want a puppy directly from Shaq then you go directly to the source. "Hi Mr. Bill, I'm so & so, i would really like a puppy from your dog Shaq. Can you please direct me to your latest breedings that are taking place soon? I would very much appreciate it. Thank you so much." Pretty simple stuff.
> 
> When I buy a puppy I look at the top pointed bitches in the RFTN. I then reach out to said owners asking if they have plans to breed any time soon. If so, could you put me on your list. I also inform them of the intentions of the puppy.


FYI - I already started that process.....just thought I would add my interest here.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone found an upcoming Shaq breeding?


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Chipper31 said:


> Has anyone found an upcoming Shaq breeding?


Look, if Bill has limited amount of straws left and will only breed to choice titled bitches you won't "find" a shaq litter unless you do some leg work. It will not magically appear on the internet someday.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Titled as in FC or AFC. 



Cuttem' said:


> My Holland bitch is a MH


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

A friend of mine bred to Shaq a couple of years ago and his female is FC AFC and a national finalist. So I would think you female needs some letters in front of her name


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Justin Allen said:


> Titled as in FC or AFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes FC or AFC NOTHING LESS


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Cuttem’ just curious if you ever found your desired breeding. I just brought home a pup out of a Shaq daughter sired by Prize. He’s only 8 weeks, but I love every single thing I see!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

2tall said:


> Cuttem’ just curious if you ever found your desired breeding. I just brought home a pup out of a Shaq daughter sired by Prize. He’s only 8 weeks, but I love every single thing I see!


Mike and Kareen have some nice girls. Just curious as to how you heard of it as I wasn't aware it was advertised and you are across the country?

Jeff


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff, there was a brief comment made on Facebook about this litter and I dug into it. I’ve been seriously looking for the right dog for a few years. Fortunately a friend of mine is friends with the breeders and put in a good word. Yes, I live in NC. But I have a sister that lives in the PAC NW. so I got to visit her and pick up pup in one trip. A once in a lifetime opportunity that happened to come together.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

IdahoLabs said:


> That hasn't stopped anyone from breeding to Slider.
> 
> Mark Henry is usually the contact for breeding to Bill's dogs.


Ouch, you must have some inside or proprietary knowledge, documented DJD was not my understanding of the elbow issue.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Carol, that's super. Good breeding to get in on. I have watched Katie and 4 or 5 of her litter mates run since puppies.
Have fun

Jeff


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

the FC or AFC nothing else is FALSE, just had shaq sperm shipped to me, non titled bitch. Bill does his due diligence and studies the breeding, doesn't just look at titles


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

He turned down AFC Birdie who was one of the nicest females around at that time, with a crazy good pedigree. But no hard feelings, it's his decision.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

younggun86 said:


> the FC or AFC nothing else is FALSE, just had shaq sperm shipped to me, non titled bitch. Bill does his due diligence and studies the breeding, doesn't just look at titles


He turned down my almost AFC bitch and it would have been a repeat! The first breeding produced only one puppy and perhaps that played a role, but he made the derby list with 2 wins in limited starts and then quickly qualified all age. Surprised they're breeding to non-titled bitches.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Ken Barton said:


> Ouch, you must have some inside or proprietary knowledge, documented DJD was not my understanding of the elbow issue.


No, only that two dogs are mentioned and neither one passed OFA's elbow evaluation. I do realize Slider has CT results posted on his website.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

I would consider Shaq’s son, fc afc tuck n roll II. He has one of the best bitch lines out there.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

I would second tuck n roll, very very strong Pedigree bottom and top.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

MarniSampair said:


> Are there any puppies left, or are they all spoken for??


I'm not sure which breeding you are referring to, but the one I just found out about should be taking place within the next month per one of the bitch's owners. It sounds like there's already a pretty long list. I would expect it to get longer. They can also probably afford to be pretty selective regarding who they will sell to, if they so choose. The bitch is extremely talented and has the pedigree to back it up. I, for one, hope it takes. It'd be cool to see just how good those pups can be.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Judd said:


> I would consider Shaq’s son, fc afc tuck n roll II. He has one of the best bitch lines out there.


Has he produced any titled dogs?


----------



## brou2426 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have noticed that more of Shaq's female off spring have produced more then his male offspring. Not saying they don't have any outliers but for the most part i feel this is true. What are your opinions?


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

bjoiner said:


> Has he produced any titled dogs?


Not according to RR. But very limited breeding's showing as well. 6 and some with very few offspring. Most of the bitches look to be MH. I started looking into him yesterday after reading this thread. Clear, Clear, Yellow Factored and stacked pedigree. 

I have a QA2 bitch running in some opens now, looking to breed her in the fall. Would like to consider this option but concerned about the interest it would bring.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Sad to see a Shaq son Tuck n Roll Has passed away at such a young age. I always kind of wanted to pup out of him.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

SD Lab said:


> Sad to see a Shaq son Tuck n Roll Has passed away at such a young age. I always kind of wanted to pup out of him.


Dang. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

FC/AFC-Tuck n Roll’s pedigree is pretty!!! Fantastic bitch line.


----------



## DogsNDawgs (Jul 15, 2016)

SD Lab said:


> Sad to see a Shaq son Tuck n Roll Has passed away at such a young age. I always kind of wanted to pup out of him.


Sad to hear. What happened? He had a littermate die a year or so ago.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

No idea, I just seen the announcement in the digital issue of the Retriever News. I’m wondering the same thing.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

I just sent an email to the Fruehling’s about any upcoming litters out of Tucker a week ago. Sad.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Is there any Tucker litters coming up?


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

SD Lab said:


> Is there any Tucker litters coming up?


They haven’t responded. I reached out to them a few months ago and they said to keep checking in every so often.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a Shaq son. MH, very biddable and smart. Looks like his dad.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Shaq son super smart


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is the upcoming Shaq litter. https://huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=28195


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

That's one bad ass litter! If I didn't have hunter/jumper shows, soccer tournaments, or MX races to attend, I'd buy one of those pups if the breeder would let me! I was in the holding blind right behind Bill and Shaq at two different nationals they were a fantastic team!
A lot of very smart dogs in that pedigree that had ample desire to please!
CB


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

championretrievers said:


> Here is the upcoming Shaq litter. https://huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=28195


Shaq and Grady (Sire of Blu) each have 10 progeny entered in the 2019 NRC. Should be a very special litter!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Shaq to a Grady bitch has produced some nice young dogs that are well on their way to AA success. They just turned 3.


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

the shaq and blu breeding went well, Blu had 8 pups 3 female and 5 males. The whole litter were all very bold and fearless, they all have gone home now and are around 8 weeks old now. Hope they turn out like some of the recent shaq pups


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Glad to hear that everything went well. I was bummed out I missed getting a pup from this Shaq X Blu breeding. But I was able to get a pup from another Shaq breeding. The bitch is out of Creek Robber. Pups will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. This breeding also sold out before they hit the ground. I’m excited to finally get another Shaq pup.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

labsforme said:


> Carol, that's super. Good breeding to get in on. I have watched Katie and 4 or 5 of her litter mates run since puppies.
> Have fun
> 
> Jeff


 Boy oh boy am I having fun! 11 months now and more than I ever dreamed of! I was a little intimidated by all the power and drive he showed early so sent him to a pro for 4 months of basics. He’s been home with me since the lockdown began so we’ve had lots of time for OB and yard stuff. Just recently got back to field marks. He is fabulous, water and land. Great focus, straight lines, bold but steady. He’s got a really good brain and attitude to go with it. I’d choose this breeding again in a heartbeat.


----------

